# US Marine Machine Gunner



## NicoKiraly (Nov 28, 2015)

Sup bros. I'm new to the game, been lifting for like 7 years. wanted to start juicing. started my first cycle about a year ago. then joined the marines. we leave for a deployment in 5 months. if anyone can post some helpful info on a good bulking cycle you'd be the man. I'm 6'1" 205lbs 12% bf looking to gain 25lbs of lean mass in 5 months time. thanks for any advice boys - Nico


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 28, 2015)

NicoKiraly said:


> looking to gain 25lbs of lean mass in 5 months



Good luck my friend.


----------



## Milo (Nov 28, 2015)

Not to shit on your parade, but 25 pounds of lean mass in 5 months is very ambitious. Gaining 25 in that time is very possible but if we're talking muscle, then that will take much longer. Imagine taking 25 pounds of meat and slapping it onto your body.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 28, 2015)

NicoKiraly said:


> Sup bros. I'm new to the game, been lifting for like 7 years. wanted to start juicing. started my first cycle about a year ago. then joined the marines. we leave for a deployment in 5 months. if anyone can post some helpful info on a good bulking cycle you'd be the man. I'm 6'1" 205lbs 12% bf looking to gain 25lbs of lean mass in 5 months time. thanks for any advice boys - Nico



Lifting 7 years? me too. It's good you have a foundation and experience, although it sounds like your diet might be off with those stats idk I'm a different build..I think the leaner you are the better for AAS. You can gain a lot of muscle mass your first couple cycles for sure if you do it right. Eat a ton of food.

My first cycle was Test E 500mg/wk...with kickstart of Turinabol 40mg/day for 5weeks. I gained about 25lbs that I thought was muscle but it was more likely fat/water too. You don't need the tbol first cycle, but in my opinion it's a great beginner cycle you if want a lot of strength fast and gains fast. 25lbs of solid muscle is very hard to measure but I assume you just wanna bulk up 25 more lbs, the majority being muscle. So this cycle should work...you will need a solid pct before you are deployed and don't forget your cardio that mass will suck up your energy you need to be able to run with it.


For 25lbs of solid meat you might require something like Test, tren, anadrol/superdrol kicker ?? IDK It's more about eating that much more protein to build that much lean muscle. This is not a beginners cycle.


----------



## NicoKiraly (Nov 28, 2015)

thanks for the replies everyone, and yes I meant 25lbs, obv I know some of that will be water weight and fat.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 28, 2015)

NicoKiraly said:


> Sup bros. I'm new to the game, been lifting for like 7 years. wanted to start juicing. started my first cycle about a year ago. then joined the marines. we leave for a deployment in 5 months. if anyone can post some helpful info on a good bulking cycle you'd be the man. I'm 6'1" 205lbs 12% bf looking to gain 25lbs of lean mass in 5 months time. thanks for any advice boys - Nico



Hello Nico my name is Zeigler Nice 2 Meet U.

Stay at what your natural weight comfort zone is 205 - 12% or whatever. Don't build up a machine with tons of food and steroids that is going to be hard to maintain when you get where your going. If its all good when you get there than build up and add weight naturally. If it's not all good (less food less rest this and that) when you get there at least your body won't be missing the steroids and loosing mass.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 28, 2015)

You need to learn how to eat to be 230 first. Gaining 25 pounds then going back to eating at 205 will loose all your gains for you. 
For your second cycle you still need to stick with test as your only injectable and just add an oral. 

My second cycle was 15 weeks of test cyp at 600 a week and 5 weeks of var at 50 a day then 5 weeks off then 5 weeks back on the var at 75 a day. 

I ran a recomp diet from spongy and gained 20 pounds and have kept it.


----------



## mickems (Nov 28, 2015)

Welcome to the board. Enjoy.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 28, 2015)

Welcome aboard, Mate.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 28, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> You need to learn how to eat to be 230 first. Gaining 25 pounds then going back to eating at 205 will loose all your gains for you.
> For your second cycle you still need to stick with test as your only injectable and just add an oral.
> 
> My second cycle was 15 weeks of test cyp at 600 a week and 5 weeks of var at 50 a day then 5 weeks off then 5 weeks back on the var at 75 a day.
> ...



Your avi looks just like zeiglers face without a hat on lol

Op...i wouldnt have a weight goal...have a mirror goal


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 28, 2015)

welcome to the board thank you for your service ! Hope you hit your goals 

What did you use on your first cycle ? what did you accomplish ? did you keep your gains ? This will help us figure out whats next for yah . You can use gear and get results np but keeping them afterwards is where the science comes in . Diet will be key to a major bulk like your looking for 

good luck


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 28, 2015)

NicoKiraly said:


> looking to gain 25lbs of *lean mass* in 5 months time.





NicoKiraly said:


> I know some of that will be *water weight* and *fat*.



Just make sure you have a clear grasp on what you want and why you want it. I have an MMA background and I can tell you, If I was going into something where I needed some endurance (a fight, War, the military, etc), I wouldn't want to recklessly just put on weight I had to move around. If you put on 25lbs in 5 months, with the amount of water and fat that would make up that 25lbs, how much strength are you really going to gain? Now weight that strength gain against the pain you our going to feel rucking around 25 extra lbs with all your kit on...

If you are really a 12% BF, lean 205lb dude, I would do what everyone else said and not try to just throw on a bunch of water and fat weight. I would want to go into theater being a lean 205 then a bloated 230 with a little more strength. 

.02


----------



## Itburnstopee (Nov 28, 2015)

Welcome to ugbb.


----------



## NicoKiraly (Nov 28, 2015)

hey thanks everyone! my first cycle was test cyp at 500 mgs a week and dbol to kick start it, I forget the dosage on the dbol to be honest I know I used it for 1 month, and then test cyp for the entire 12 weeks. I gained 20 lbs and kept like 15lbs at that time I weighed like 220 i'd guess around 14% bodyfat. after boot camp and soi we had no access to a weight room so I lost weight unfortunately. now that I'm in the fleet I'm very happy to have access to a weight room everyday including if I go on a deployment


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 28, 2015)

You not being able to lift weights in a gym should have nothing to do with you loosing weight. Not to mention there are always objects of matter that can be used as weight for lifting. You may have lost a little swole size from it but that's about it. You might be a little too hard focused on a weight scale when you oughta be focused on a measuring tape.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 28, 2015)

Welcome 0331.


----------



## NicoKiraly (Nov 28, 2015)

that's probably true zeigler that's a good point. thank you


----------



## NicoKiraly (Nov 28, 2015)

and thank you dieyoungstrong what branch did you serve?


----------



## Texan (Nov 29, 2015)

I would suggest cycling after the corps devil


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 30, 2015)

My 2 cents:
First, don't get busted:
1). Don't post a picture of yourself, especially in blues--your stack (or lack of one right now) can narrow down the collective pool for identification.
2). Don't post your actual location
3). Don't post your MOS
4). Don't post about your upcoming deployment.

Using that information, I can locate what unit you are with, narrow it down to which weapons platoon/company you are with, and contact your CO.  He then will be required to bring the UCMJ into this, and you will not be worrying about deployment anymore.  

BE SMART MARINE.  I am trying to look out for you here...I was an 0302 and in for just about 10 years.  You need to be a bit more anonymous online brother.


That said,  getting gear around the Corps and gyms near/on bases shouldn't be that hard.  If you take it, get it done before deployment but expect to lose a lot of your gains on deployment (even if for some reason you end up a fobbit).  I was on cycle in Afghanistan, and it was a pain in the ass to 1) be sterile for injections and 2) have privacy.  Also, don't get too jacked, as then your COC can request a piss test to see if you are on gear.  I have only seen this happen once, but I have heard of other Company Guns and 1stSgts calling people out for suspicion of using gear.  I got called out by peers on my last cycle when I was active duty, but seeing as they couldn't prove anything nor require me to piss I didn't care--and come to find out one wanted to get gear so it all worked out in the end.

If you want more direct tips/or advice for using while active duty and either in garrison or deployed, shoot me a PM.  But again, you need to clean up your profile on UG.  This is a public website and you are talking about using controlled substances.  Be smart.


----------



## Sledge (Dec 1, 2015)

Might want to be careful about suppressing your test production before a deployment too. I'd hate to get out there and become lethargic, weak, tired and soft all the time


----------



## nightster (Dec 1, 2015)

What ever you decide thanks for your service, and to everyone else who's served.   Good luck OP


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 1, 2015)

don't get too big Devildog, the mili is getting strict as hell on height weight. If you can gain 25 pounds and maintain your passing PFT then hell yeah, do it. But don't add that much weight if it could affect your PFT and your career in the Corps!


----------

